# Nomad "Waiting to Prepare"?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Last night, I recorded the Nets v. Pistons game. I went to the Nomad PC app and told it to copy to PC. I got up this morning and it lists the program as "waiting to prepare." The game ended over 12 hours ago, and nothing else is preparing (and nothing else was transfered over night either). I tried canceling the transfer, then selecting it again, but all it says is "waiting to prepare." Any ideas what to do?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

What channel were you recording it from?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> What channel were you recording it from?


YES


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm now past 24 hours of "waiting to prepare" and getting more pissed.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

And now I have two Nets games "waiting to prepare." WTF?!? Don't tell me you can't use this thing with sports, that's why I bought the bloody thing!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That will happen if there is too much latency between nomad and the DVR. How are te devices connected?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> That will happen if there is too much latency between nomad and the DVR. How are te devices connected?


HR20 to HR21 via Cat5, then HR21 to router via WiFi. Nomad to router via cat5. All of it is fast enough to run DirecTV2PC flawlessly.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

I've red button reset my Nomad in the past to fix the perpetual waiting to prepare problem. Maybe you can try that?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

"Mike_TV" said:


> I've red button reset my Nomad in the past to fix the perpetual waiting to prepare problem. Maybe you can try that?


Tried it twice, no luck. It will prepare other shows too, but the two Nets games won't prepare.


----------

